# I'm a newbie audiophile



## whodaphuck (Feb 26, 2005)

and I have the stock 6 spkr 1 cd stereo in my '04 Titan. Is there any hope of upgrading the existing components to give me more punch or do I have to trash the orig. and start from scratch?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

the first thing that you should do is get an amp that can power those speakers, because first off you have six speakers and a stock head unit, head units arent made to handle that many watts, but an aftermarket amp will :hal:


----------



## whodaphuck (Feb 26, 2005)

*Any idea what the capacity of the stock unit is?*



b14sleeper said:


> the first thing that you should do is get an amp that can power those speakers, because first off you have six speakers and a stock head unit, head units arent made to handle that many watts, but an aftermarket amp will :hal:


What kind of amp? Multichannel for all the speakers or 2 channel for the largest?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

ummm, if you can, get a six channel amp, so that it can power all your speakers, otherwise, just get a two, and power the largest speakers in your car.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

if you amp those speakers with more than 15 watts they will blow. Just start from scratch man. 6 channel amps are expensve. Just get a good 2 channel amp, and a good set of component speakers to replace the existing ones. You can still use the factory head unit with a Line output converter (www.davidnavone.com).

Amping the factory speakers is a bad idea, and a waste of money


----------



## whodaphuck (Feb 26, 2005)

*thanks*



Punkrocka436 said:


> if you amp those speakers with more than 15 watts they will blow. Just start from scratch man. 6 channel amps are expensve. Just get a good 2 channel amp, and a good set of component speakers to replace the existing ones. You can still use the factory head unit with a Line output converter (www.davidnavone.com).
> 
> Amping the factory speakers is a bad idea, and a waste of money


that seems like 'sound' advice  .


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

yeah, the stock speakers are only rated for about 15 watts RMS. Most amps of high quality will only go down to about 25-30 watts x 2 RMS, and that would be almost double the rating. 

You will be much happier with new speakers and an amp. Give me a number on what your looking to spend, and i can point you in the right direction


----------



## whodaphuck (Feb 26, 2005)

*already ordered the line converter*



Punkrocka436 said:


> yeah, the stock speakers are only rated for about 15 watts RMS. Most amps of high quality will only go down to about 25-30 watts x 2 RMS, and that would be almost double the rating.
> 
> You will be much happier with new speakers and an amp. Give me a number on what your looking to spend, and i can point you in the right direction


(thanks for that tip) 
As for what to spend, not sure about that one. If my girlfriend was asking, I'd say "oh, not much really"  , but really I'd like to keep it under 3 or 4 benjies for the amp and spkrs.

mahalo for the help


----------

